# New Masterbuilt gravity 1050 smoker



## br136 (Dec 3, 2021)

gave away my gas grill and am cooking with masterbuilt gravity smoker     love bbq in Atlanta and really like the masterbuilt gravity cooker. But I need a better solution to the included temp probes  they just dont work and I dont know if the board is the problem or the probes   anybody else deal with this?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 3, 2021)

Not familiar with the probes that come with but 

 Inkbirdbbq
  is a site sponsor and I love all of their products. They have good deals all the time on here.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 3, 2021)

Congrats on the new 1050 !
Are you talking about the meat probe ?
I have the 1050 for a yr and have never used that probe. I rely on a ThermoPro to monitor cook temps on the grate and the protein.


----------



## ksmith9 (Dec 3, 2021)

I use a 1050 as well. I have never used the built in temp probes. I have a chugod. And an ink bird I rotate on. I love my smoker. Just got it about a month ago. And it's immediately cranked up my bbq game. I hope you enjoy it. I've done 2 turkeys, a brisket and ribs and they were all so good. I usually pull my meat about 5 degrees before done, crank that bad boy to 500 and get a nice sear at the end before resting for 30mins to an hour. Make sure you post your cooks and share tips!


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 3, 2021)

If ya'll would start using a Fireboard Drive, you would never go back to the MB probes or controller


----------



## negolien (Dec 4, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Not familiar with the probes that come with but
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> is a site sponsor and I love all of their products. They have good deals all the time on here.



Yup I don't use their probes I burnt mine up learning the heat limits of probes LOL. I also use the inkbird.. i use an IBBQ-4t and it goes right to my phone. I have had my 560 for close to three years only thing I have done is put lava lock on the lid and rutland high temp sealer and rope gasket on the fire box doors. Enjoy the grill you are gonna LOVE IT. Those probes are proprietary and 20 bucks a pop btw another reason i use inkbird


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 4, 2021)

Pretty sure no manufacturer probes are ever all that accurate. To them the temp probes are after thoughts. I have numerous InkBird and Thermoworks units. Either one will be much more accurate that what came with it. I do love my InkBird IBBQ-4T.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2021)

Inkbird, Thermoworks or FireBoard all good listed least expensive to most. I love my FireBoard. My buddy has the 1050 and I told him from day one to use his Inkbird. I sold 9 of these smoker last month from a deal I came across. He loves it and turns out great bbq on it.


----------

